# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Las palabras "si" y "cuando" con el subj

## VTHokie

Hola, 
He visto en muchos frases donde el subjunctivo se usa despues de las palabras "cuando" y "si." Cuando se usa el subjunctivo despues de "si" y "cuando" y cuando es correcto por usar la forma indicativa?

----------


## VTHokie

este foro esta muerto..escribamos mas!!!

----------


## giovanni

> Hola, 
> He visto en muchos frases donde el subjunctivo se usa despues de las palabras "cuando" y "si." Cuando se usa el subjunctivo despues de "si" y "cuando" y cuando es correcto por usar la forma indicativa?

 es como eso hermano... hay algunos lugares donde usa el sub. depues de que uses (notica el sub. aqui   ::  ) cuando y si... mas depende en que quieres decir con cada situacion.   
Como eso... 
"Si te vas, no se que voy hacer"  con eso, indicativo.
"Si tu limpies tu cuarto, fueriamos a chucky cheese" subjuntivo...  (if you clean your room, we (can/would) go to chucky cheese" 
eso es como lo veo.  espero que yo ayudi.   
y recuerda.. en muchas veces un hispanolhablente no sabe la differencia entre el sub. y ind., si te confunde, usa el indicativo ok?  Ellos sabrian de que queires decirles.

----------

